

Stocks Will Collapse by 50% in 2014 - wslh
http://www.moneynews.com/MKTNewsIntl/Stock-market-recession-alert/2014/02/10/id/551985?promo_code=166D4-1

======
lutusp
The linked article is a thinly disguised advertisement for a worthless miracle
"secrets of the winners" scam, one that correctly predicts anything the stock
market has ever done -- but only after it has happened.

------
sharemywin
I hate this kind of trash. people that make stock market predictions should
have to pay if they don't come true.

